# Is there ever the perfect time for your first?



## Nofilter (26 September 2017)

Hello,

I'm new to the board, this is my first post although I have been lurking for over a year!!

I'm hoping for some advice on the direction I choose for the route to owning my first horse.

I'm 35, a mum to a gorgeous toddler and have recently sold my business so work free for the foreseeable few years, plus have the financial side sorted as a result too.

My plan was to - eventually, have my horse on part livery which I will decrease as my daughter goes into nursery and then school. She does a couple of afternoons a week presently just to socialise with other children. For right now the livery part would be all mornings and two evenings but I would be at the yard every day and able to spend 3 full days as long as I wanted... I definitely have the time available and am climbing the walls somewhat because I'm out of a routine of working and being challenged in my day! Babylife is fun but you have GOT to have something else going on for your sanity haven't you haha! Iggle Piggle please SHUT UP! 

I've been connected to horses my whole life. "Lived" at my friends farm throughout my teens, had riding lessons from 8 years old and had all the tack (despite being unable to afford a horse!) when I was 12 for xmas!!

I've spent my twenties focusing on career, but have always ridden on holidays and had around 30 lessons over that decade in clumps... I've always known I will eventually have a horse.

I'm completely sunk by the bug right now and literally siting on my hands to not go and buy my first!! I've spoken to Oakdene stables regarding investing in from what I gather a great horse -  and agreed a 12 week "return" agreement where they would find me another - basically ongoing until there is a fit, as a backup should the first horse not work out. The criteria I have asked for is a horse "to grow into" a safe as houses and gentle confidence giver, and no white AT ALL! I have just finished a 4 month loan on a gypsy cob - with a long long white tail and mane jeezzz! I have slight OCD and that was a challenge!! 

I planned on loaning until spring, along with lessons to finally tighten up my riding technique as I'm confident hacking alone for hours on end alone - know my way around a stable and the basic day to day jobs - slight concern about whether I'd notice something wrong like an illness as no formal course completed but hoping this would be covered by having the part livery and I'd be able to provide a suitable level of care for what I'd consider a new addition to our family!

The loan didn't work out, I just don't know if at 35, having been a business boss (without sounding like an ego idiot!) I'm going to be able to enjoy/stick at a loan situation as I'm opinionated - I'm not keen on gossiping, negativity, refuse to entertain somebody being rude to me when they feel like it, and think you shouldn't cut corners when it comes to looking after horses...

I have a visit to another yard to discuss a loan - thinking that would be a great stepping stone to familiarise myself with the yard stuff - experience a full winter - another horse to get to know and gain more experience continue with my lessons and learn to jump - I've been over a few ad hoc... I already have concerns though as from the sounds of it the turnout is just 2hrs a day in winter - am I looking at this negatively maybe? It's just not how I'd look after my own horse and I'm wondering why I'm potentially heading into a frustrating setup when maybe I don't need to? 

BUT my question - although long winded I do apologise is should I just go for it and get my own? I'm quite sensible and practical (you have to be with a toddler) I'm not nervous around horses one bit, I know how to show who's boss from the off, handle a horse bolting, napping, been on a couple of bucks and stayed on etc... I probably ask really silly questions still but can work my way around really...


I can't get this nagging idea of just taking the plunge out of my mind!! It's not a great time of year to buy is it as there could be issues only visible in summer such as sweetitch, I just have this golden opportunity here in my life but am scared of jumping in feet first too early and regretting it basically.

As you can see I'm all in a dither over this decision, any advice at all would be soooo appreciated!!

Thanks xx


----------



## be positive (27 September 2017)

Lots to think about and it sounds as if in many ways you are ready to start looking for a horse of your own, I see you have posted asking about livery yards nearby and to my mind that is probably the first thing to get sorted, once you find the yard that ticks most of your boxes, nowhere is perfect so it may take a while and you may need to compromise a little, then you can start looking for the horse and if you are lucky the YO may get involved with that search or at least be prepared to offer advice/ support as I would not want to limit myself to one dealer to find a suitable horse. 

By getting involved with the dealer set up you are thinking of it will limit your options, in theory it sounds like the perfect scenario but if horse 1 is not right you will probably find that even if they do take it back they will want extra ££s for horse 2 if they have one that is better for you, if that doesn't work out horse 3 may be even more ££s not to mention having each one vetted, buying new tack or at least probably having to find a different saddle each time, if one goes lame, gets injured while you have it the dealers will not take it back so willingly, best case scenario horse 1 is ideal and you keep it, worst case you send that one back and spend thousands of pounds, months of your time and a lot of emotion into horses that are not right for you or end up with one that is unable to work due to injury. 
Dealers can be very easy to work with but many are great with your first purchase but rapidly lose interest once they have secured that sale, check them out carefully before getting involved and look around at what else is available for comparison, get the horse vetted and if you do decide to buy take your time, it may take many months to find the right one so in the meantime keep going for lessons or possibly a share to give you riding time, don't rule out the one you are considering, 2 hours turnout may not be ideal but it is better than nothing and many horses in work will be fine with that in the winter if everything else is done properly, if they have adlib forage when in and not stood for hours going hungry along with plenty of exercise each day.


----------



## meleeka (27 September 2017)

On paper it all sounds perfect, but I would always say listen to your gut. Taking on the worry of a horse is a big commitment along with the worry of a small child!

I'd be looking but not looking If it were me. If it's meant to be it will, and just like meeting a partner, if it's right, you'll know. 

You are right in saying two hour turnout isn't ideal. If you have a child to worry about you need the flexibility that you don't have to ride if you haven't got time (you'll know that kids time their illnesses to perfection when it comes to being inconvenient). 

Presumably you have someone to call on for when you're not sure about something? On a good yard you should be able get the support you'd need.

Good luck, I hope your perfect partner comes along and makes your mind up.


----------



## Nofilter (27 September 2017)

Good morning,

Thanks for the replies - it's helped so much to just have a second opinion on my idea - which hasn't been met with positivity from my family - but then, they do not understand the horsey bug at all!!

I'm hearing that you think tentative steps to create the environment first would be a good starting point, I think that sounds sensible and I will make a start with a hit list of yards to contact.

This is so excitingly scary isn't it!! 

I shall report back with any progress.

;-)


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 September 2017)

If you  have already tried loaning and found that you don't like having to compromise your standards to fit in with the owner (I fully understand, it would drive me mad!), it sounds to me as if you are ready to get your own horse.
I don't understand the advice often given on here to 'ease yourself into' horse ownership by loaning, you have to follow someone else's rules and don't have the opportunity to make your own mistakes and learn from them.  I would never advise loaning as a way into horse-ownership, partly because owners usually decide to loan because they haven't enough time to spend with their horse, so certainly won't have time to spend teaching a novice.
If the dealer you have been talking to thinks they can find you a suitable horse, go for it!  Just make sure that they get good reviews, or at least no bad ones, on the relevant FB pages.


----------



## madamebonnie (27 September 2017)

I will PM you as you are nearby to me if you are looking in Sale.


----------



## Nofilter (27 September 2017)

Hi, 

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I'm aware of restrictions around giving reviews on people's businesses on here which I fully understand but if anybody has any dealings with Oakmere dealers and could privately share with me I'd be most grateful.

Thanks!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 September 2017)

I think that you need to make sure that the yard you livery at is willing to support you as a new owner. Most new owners have a wobble and having helpful, knowledgeable and kind support can make all the difference between success and failure, especially as some horses are quite upset by a change of home and need time to settle.

Secondly, do not overhorse yourself. This may sound like a simple thing, but it is a trap that I have seen many new owners fall into. You sound very confident, but anyone who says that they can handle a horse bolting has never been on a true bolter. I don't mean to have a go, I'm just saying be realistic about your experience level and what sort of horse you need now, not what you might need in two years time. Don't let your natural confidence trick you into thinking that you can cope with more than you really can.


----------



## Nofilter (27 September 2017)

Hello,

Thanks Faracat some good points there - I see what you mean RE bolting it was probably a half hearted bolt the few times my loan horse did it!

What kind of breed would you recommend for a first horse? A trusty cob? I'm trying to get my head around the traits of the different breeds to try and work this out...

What is the main difference between mare and geldings or is that too a generalised question to ask?

Currently only have

15-16hh
No white at all
Confidence giver and no traits

As my criteria!! 

What do you think of these points? Anything I could add/change?

I've just spoken to a lovely YO with a livery stable coming available at the end of the month who could also loan me a horse in the interim AND help me find my first horse to buy... direct hacking and not too far away, less than 10 minutes from my house...

Shall be calling by Friday to meet her / the horses.

It's happening OMG!!


----------



## Amye (27 September 2017)

Hi nofilter.

I think other people have covered it re the knowing when to buy your first horse. It is a bit of a shock to the system in terms of time etc so be realistic in what time you could give up for a horse.

In terms of your current list, maybe think about what you want to be doing with the horse when you get it. 
Will you be hacking? Alone/in company? If you want to hack out alone you need to see the horse hacking.
Will you be competing or going out to fun rides? If so you need to make sure it travels and loads well.
Will you have you little one at the yard sometimes? I would look for something quiet on the ground, easy to groom, pick feet up etc.
What age are you looking at? If you go for a younger horse you may hit the 'kevins' and end up with a difficult few months with it. An older schoolmaster type already doing the job might be more pricey, but would be worth the money! (IMO).

Mare/gelding is sometimes a personal choice. I have a gelding and I think personally, I would always lean more towards geldings. I've not owned a mare but have been involved with some and generally they are fine, people say they can take time to trust you and you have to 'get them on side' more than a gelding (generally). Mares can sometimes be more grumpy and their behaviour may change when they are in season, which is always a question to ask when viewing a mare. These are all generalisations though and geldings can be grumpy and mares can be calm! You just have to look at the individual horse really.

Personally I wouldn't get set on a colour. Having a grey isn't everyone's choice but I have one as my first horse and yes he gets dirty but, he's perfect for me so if I'd said no white I wouldn't have had him.

ETA: Thinking about the little one, I would add on your criteria a horse that doesn't need riding everyday - there may be times you won't have time for riding so you want something you can pick up and go not one that is going to be fizzy if it's been left.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 September 2017)

I wouldn't get hung up on breed, but instead look for a horse that has done the job of being a 1st horse and their owner is now selling because they are looking for a 2nd horse. Two of mine are pure arabs. The grey mare would be super for a new owner (she actively looks after her rider and is incredibly forgiving), the gelding wouldn't (he gets overexcited and his brain falls out). Same breed, trained by the same person from yearlings, but you can't overrule their basic character traits.

Definitely yes to a confidence giver. I would also ask leading questions like 'how would the horse react if I accidently knocked them with my foot as I mounted?' New owners (well all of us really) will make mistakes and you want a horse that will stand still and forgive your mistakes, not the one that would take off bucking in that situation.

On the white issue, I would be relaxed about white on the face as it is easier to keep clean than the legs. My chestnut mare has a big blaze, but only small white leg markings and she is easy to keep clean. It helps that she is very thin skinned with lovely fine, soft fur (has a metallic sheen in the summer) that the mud and dirt just slips off, it's not like having a cob with feather. 

RE mares V geldings, some people are very sexist about this. I personally like to judge horses as individuals. My mares are very sweet and even tempered. They don't change when in season. My gelding is very sweet too, but he's hotter then the girls. Is that because he's male though?

Every horse will have a downside as the perfect horse doesn't exist, but you may find the one that is perfect for you. So it's a case of do their negatives matter to you or not? My chestnut mare can lack confidence, which in the early days of owning her showed as napping. It was something that I could cope with, so it was fine (I did have some lessons on her too which helped keep everything good) and she ended up being able to hack for hours on her own and was even used to give confidence to other horses. With a new rider, she worries until she learns to trust them, so the confidence issue doesn't completely go away, she will always have that in her character, it just doesn't matter to me.


----------



## tallyho! (27 September 2017)

Just get on and do it woman! You haven't got time to mess about - life is too short. If it goes tits up, well it goes tits up at least you gave it a shot.

Follow your heart trust your instincts and you'll be fine and whatever you do look at the feet. The YO at the livery sounds like a good place to start with a horse on loan, and you'll have knowledgable people to help - having said that, never take anything anyone says as gospel - always think for yourself.

As for mares/geldings - either as long as the horse is sound and sane. Both sexes have quirks, nothing is perfect. You might start off with one and change later. Don't start by looking at breed either! Worst mistake you could potentially make. A sound honest Heinz57 might be your horse of a lifetime and could be the best teacher you ever have.


----------



## Nofilter (27 September 2017)

Hello,


I'm so so grateful for this advice it's helping me navigate this tricky process!

So, updated list for horse might be like this do you think?

15-16hh
Something that doesn't need to be ridden every day
Older schoolmaster type
Gelding preferred
Quiet on the ground
Mid age 8Yrs+
Still quite set on not having a white horse as it drove me slightly mad with the loan horse but I take on board what you say! 

Obviously this is a guide isn't it , I'm hoping my gut feeling will kick in like it did when I bought my first house - I just "knew" it was right...

Yes my little one will be with me on occasion however I'll be riding when she's either with my mum or nursery so it balances out with quality time with DD and riding - it's inevitable that she'll be around though as it's such a big part of our lives we are about to hand over to this crazy hobbie of mums! I'm hoping so much that she gets the bug and we can get her a little pony when she's a bit older but that's way in front - I can dream!!

I'm meeting the YO tomorrow at 1.30pm now she's texted me so that's good no point waiting around! Do you think it's essential I look at lots of yards or if I think this ticks all boxes should I just go for it as I can always move when I learn the lay of the land being a horse owner further down the line? It's super convenient to where I live and direct hacking which is hard to find really, it's intimate apparently and very child friendly as the YO who lives in by the way has kids and her husband is a farrier (convenient!!). Just need to check turnout... 

This is making me want to ride SO much so ive booked a 2 night ridingholiday in Tarporley this weekend Friday and Saturday and can bank some really good riding hours plus 2 lessons with an instructor - first time away from baby for two nights - have done one night lots -  but not too far from her haha!! My mums taking DD to our place in Wales with some other children so she'll be having fun too!

Do you know if there exists a checklist of tack and items I'll need to stock up my new tack room? I've started a list of the basics and of course the new horse might come with some things but wanted to get an idea and budget it out and - enjoy window shopping for my new things!! Yikes 

Would you start getting things now so there's not a mad rush as soon as I find the right horse and I can shop around for bargains and sales or hang fire?

Could I ask please what horses were OPs first horse to give me an idea of where I should be looking? A trusty cob do you think?? I am used to riding a cob and when I rode a slimmer and taller bay last week it was really weird and I was bouncing a lot but I'm sure I'd settle in time on a horse with a different stride...

Another question is what do you have in your stables? Any of those fun toys to keep them occupied during winter, stable mirrors to help loneliness and licks? Please humour me I've been looking at buying horse stuff of my own for YEARS and am a little giddy!!

Thanks again for taking the time to share thoughts it feels a little less scary!


----------



## Nofilter (27 September 2017)

Hi!

Also any opinions on this for a first horse?

http://oakmerestables.co.uk/product/bert-16-1hh-chestnut-gelding

Am I looking in the right area of price etc or should I save more budget for my second horse when I'm more experienced?

Thanks!!


----------



## Nofilter (27 September 2017)

Thanks Tallyho - you are quite right - CARPE DIEM!!


----------



## tallyho! (27 September 2017)

Nofilter said:



			Hi!

Also any opinions on this for a first horse?

http://oakmerestables.co.uk/product/bert-16-1hh-chestnut-gelding


Am I looking in the right area of price etc or should I save more budget for my second horse when I'm more experienced?

Thanks!!
		
Click to expand...

Not my cup of tea and even if tb's were, I'm afraid the conformation of this one just makes me think "vets bills"... a more experienced rider could put muscles in the right places but as he is, not worth £4000! Hollow neck and back, long back with a suspicious dip in front of the sacro-iliac joint - having done lots of research on spinal injuries and conformation I would give anything with this convo an wide berth, and tied in at the knee too.

There are SO many really nice tb's out there for much less. Happy for you to PM me if you are dead set on a tb.


----------



## madamebonnie (27 September 2017)

Nofilter said:



			Another question is what do you have in your stables? Any of those fun toys to keep them occupied during winter, stable mirrors to help loneliness and licks? Please humour me I've been looking at buying horse stuff of my own for YEARS and am a little giddy!!
		
Click to expand...

You'll see the toy I've made in my stable tomorrow then! TBH he doesn't bother much with it but his neighbour likes it. George is more bothered about actual food rather than toys...

Enjoy the window shopping but don't buy everything new straight away, you might want to take your time to find out what the horse likes and needs. No point buying anything in the wrong size! A grooming kit is always a good place to start...one size fits all! 

How tall are you? You might find you can get away with something smaller/larger depending on build of the horse.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 September 2017)

RE stuff. Just aim to have the basic essentials to start with. Being on part livery means that you shouldn't need to get all the mucking out gear yet. You can always get it in the future if required.

Also beware of getting things that need to be a specific size. Wait until the horse has passed the Vetting before you get those (eg rugs). Some stuff can only be fitted once the horse is yours (eg the saddle).

RE first horses. I had a Fell x on loan but my first owned horse was an anglo-arab gelding. I wasn't looking for that breed, but he was amazing and it was due to him that I love arabs and part bred arabs. I have ridden all sorts though and have known plenty of brilliant horses of various types and breeds. So I still say keep an open mind.  Riding different types now will be helpful as you learn to adjust your riding to suit the specific paces of the horse you are on. A good skill to have.


----------



## Nofilter (27 September 2017)

Thanks Madame I'm 5,7" and 10 1/2 stone (need to lose some hence horseriding supe plus points there haha)

I shall PM you tallyho I'm not leaning to any breed that's just the first horse ive been sent because I thought I'd be better going with a breeder who has a good reputation. I also contacted Pocket nook farm but they don't have anything g and suggested I call back in 2 weeks. I wouldn't know what to look for if I did visit a few anyway!! Not sure where to start with searching for him/her?

Thanks


----------



## gallopingby (27 September 2017)

Hi Nofilter and deep breath! You're obviously very keen and want to escape the baby scene for a little while which is understandable but......slow down a little. The livery yard - go and look at a few, doesn't matter if they have spaces or not. The best will have a waiting list and you absolutely must get on with the owner yard manager or whatever. Find out how long the longest livery has been there and how often people move yards, plenty ways of doing this. Take what you discover with a large pinch of salt - steer a middle ground. If you can't get to the yard who will help and how much will it cost? Re buying your first horse, what do you want to do, a cob could be ideal as long as been there got the T-shirt - this is the most important thing. Don't rule out a native cross or even a pure native, the larger breeds, dales/connemara/newforest/highland can be fun and a good one will be comfortable and ride much bigger than a poorly put together TB. Do make sure you get a vetting - I wouldn't always do this but certainly as a new horse owner its essential, OK it only applies on the day of the vetting but the vet may spot something you haven't realised could be a problem, explain what you want the horse for and remember it is an opinion on suitability for the job you require it to do - there is no pass or fail mark! Good luck look forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## 9tails (27 September 2017)

There are many pitfalls in the horse world, not least yard owners who would like a new patsy.  Don't get too chummy and try not to ingratiate yourself.  Horse sellers can be quite lenient with the truth too, and I agree that a 5 stage vetting is a must for any potential purchase, no matter whether the dealer promises to swap to a more suitable mount.  Each new mount will be more expensive than the first.  Ask about vices, get it in writing through email.  I think your budget should be around £4-6k for your bombproof jack of all trades.

Don't be fooled that you would be able to get used to the movement if the horse isn't comfortable at first, they tend not to get easier to ride if you only do it a few times a week. 

Depending on where you end up, you may not need most stuff that DIY require.  You may need feed buckets, I like tubtrugs though some horses are destructive and would do better with rubber buckets.  It's best to buy stuff when you have your new horse home, so don't go out and buy a saddle, bridle or rugs as the sizes are specific to the horse.  As mentioned above, a decent grooming kit would be great.  

My horse is on DIY, her stable has a himalayan salt lick on the wall as I'm not keen on the swinging ones.  I want her to have salt rather than chase around the annoying swinging thing.  I bought her a lickit but the birds had it.  She has a decahedron for treats and a mirror as she can weave if anxious.

I don't like the look of Bert, as Tallyho says he's not well put together and is well overpriced for a horse that has the muscle tone of being out of work for months.


----------



## JFTDWS (27 September 2017)

With a budget of 4-6k, you should be able to buy a nice type.  I would avoid any dealer who marketed a horse like that within that price range - I don't see any signs of him being an elementary level horse, and everything I do see is poor quality, poor conformation, lacking muscle and his movement is concerning.  I'm currently looking for another horse and I wouldn't pay 1k for one like that...

A first horse is a very exciting time - but there's no need to rush out and buy everything until you're sure what you need.  Once your new pony passes the vet, it's worth buying a couple of essential rugs (a turnout, at least, if it's not an unclipped hairy native type), headcollar etc.  Until then, buckets and grooming gear make for the best horsey purchasing!  I really wouldn't put much stock into breed or colour, but look for something safe, sensible and established, to avoid overhorsing yourself.  Your biggest problem is that you haven't been around horses enough to learn sensible "fear" - there's no such thing as a half-hearted bolt - true bolters are incredibly dangerous and most experienced and sensible riders will avoid them at all costs.  And a vetting is absolutely essential.  You should make sure the vet takes and stores bloods so they can be tested retrospectively if anything concerning crops up a week or two down the line too.

I don't use any stable toys or mirrors.  My horses all live out as much as possible.  They'll be in at night some time after the clocks change, I imagine, but will be out all day, every day, throughout the winter, and don't need distracting for the limited time they do spend in stables.  Lickits are a terrible idea as they're pure sugar, which is an entirely unnecessary and generally undesirable dietary addition.  I'm not convinced about salt licks either, especially those with high iron content like the himalayan ones...


----------



## MiniScam (27 September 2017)

I think if I were you I would look for something native/with a bit of chunk to it. A cob/connemara/IDx perhaps. In my opinion, these types tend to be better first time horses. Something like this should be easier to look after (less feeding, rugs, injuries, etc) while you're learning, and should be less reactive (spooking, spinning, bolting etc) by nature. This isn't a hard and fast rule (you can get TBs that are lovely for a new owner, and cobs that are not) so don't overlook a horse based only on breeding. But something bred to survive a cold winter on a muddy hillside should generally be lower maintenance and more amenable than something bred for speed.

Personally, I'd also add "good doer" to your list. It'll be cheaper to keep which is a bonus, but in my experience good doers tend to have relaxed personalities - they don't worry the weight off so easily. Probably a silly thing to say, but in 30 years of horse ownership I've not known a relaxed poor doer or a highly strung fatty . You want something that thinks before it acts.

Good luck!


----------



## Nofilter (27 September 2017)

Madame - thanks for setting up this viewing at the yard tomorrow I'm excited to meet George and see your handy work!! X


----------



## Nofilter (27 September 2017)

Hi Galloping - you've hit the nail on the head there. After18 Months of Baby baby and more baby I am going slightly insane - keep trying to wind myself down and then just get caught up in it all again!

Can hardly even concentrate todah because of it! 

I.Am.Not.Normal (but hey that'd be a bit boring wouldn't it!)


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 September 2017)

If you like the yard and the YO when you visit tomorrow, why not ask the YO to help you find a horse?  There is a skill in 'reading' ads which comes with practice - and YO will have much more experience of it than you have at this stage.  If YO will accompany you to viewings, that would be good too.


----------



## Nofilter (27 September 2017)

Hi Pearl,

When I spoke to YO today she mentioned that she does know the lay of the land and what's available in terms of good horses to by so I do think she'll be open to that - hope so anyway as I'm very vulnerable in that I don't have the necessary radar yet!

I shall report back.


----------



## Nofilter (28 September 2017)

Strange horsey dreams last night! It must have been all the adverts I looked at... phew!!


----------



## Amye (28 September 2017)

Haha it's obvious you're very keen but take time to take a breathe and relax!

It's easy to get swept up in the horsey world and let your heart rule your head (Especially when picking a first horse). Please take your time with the horse finding process, if you like a horse go and see it at least twice and try it in all situations, in the school, take it out for a hack, if you want to jump and are capable pop a cross pole. Have it vetted, especially if you don't have a good eye for spotting problems. When i was searching for my first a couple of years ago I liked a Welshie but I got him vetted and he had lots of confirmation issues that I couldn't spot because I wasn't experienced enough. I also took someone experienced with me on most viewings or sent videos to someone I knew.

My first horse was (is) a German warmblood and he's lovely. I got him when he was 14 (he'll be 17 next year). I aimed for something younger but he came along and was what i needed! Don't get too focused on breed though. 

What I found helpful was to have a list of 'musts' so the horse MUST do this e.g. be good on the ground, good to hack, no vices. 
and then a list of 'would likes' so these are things I'm willing to compromise on if the horse is otherwise perfect e.g age. 


In terms of what to buy, don't go mad yet. Wait until you've found a horse and then think about buying stuff for it.  Things you could buy before you purchase are:
Feed buckets,
Grooming kit (this was the first thing I bought before I even started looking!).
Basic fit aid kit for the horse.
Stuff for you! (Riding gear, warm winter stuff for the yard).

No point buying all the yard stuff until you know your yard, my yard is DIY but provides all wheelbarrows, forks and brushes. 

I did buy some stable toys but my boy doesn't bother with them so I've slowly got rid.


----------



## Fiona (28 September 2017)

Hi OP......

I hope your meeting with YO/potential loan horse goes well this afternoon....

You've received some fabulous advice already on yards and buying supplies etc...

I have one qualm about you buying straight away....  and that relates to your riding experience....  As I'm getting the feeling that you haven't really done weekly lessons etc in the formal sense, more lots of holidays/concentrated periods of riding etc.  Did you say you had loaned before and how long was that for??

I just wonder if you buy a really steady horse suited to your experience now, and have a 6-12 months of concentrated riding and lessons, you might find yourself wanting/needing a completely different type of horse..

Hence I am keeping my fingers crossed that the YO and her potential loan horse are suitable, and then you can reassess the situation in the spring or in a year, and really know what type of horse you want for your very own.

I hope this makes sense at all.... and best of luck...

Fiona


----------



## ponyparty (28 September 2017)

"I just don't know if I'm going to be able to enjoy/stick at a loan situation as I'm opinionated - I'm not keen on gossiping, negativity, refuse to entertain somebody being rude to me when they feel like it, and think you shouldn't cut corners when it comes to looking after horses..."

Cannot relate to this more! Have had several on loan now and it eventually starts driving me mad, for various reasons. Other people just don't do things the way you would - I get it! 

Hope to buy my first horse in the new year, aged 31. What I really want is to buy the one I have on loan currently (for all his annoying spookiness and nappiness) but if owners don't want to sell, I shall forge ahead and find something else. It might even hack out on its own, who knows! Ha. 

A few people have said it now, and it's the hardest thing to do when this is SO EXCITING (I'm excited for you, and I don't even know you!) - but definitely try to take a step back, mull it over, do you know anyone horsey in your area that could come with you? Definitely a good idea to ask on here for advice, share pics of any prospective horses you're going to see etc. I've had some great advice on here and have learned so much from reading various threads - don't take it at face value though, try and collect as much information from a variety of sources and as many opinions as you can. As long as this yard owner is a nice genuine person, sounds like you could have fallen on your feet there - but do treat with caution and again, don't take whatever she says at face value. 

Best of luck - I look forward to hearing how this pans out


----------



## Nofilter (28 September 2017)

Hello,

I've managed to get a lid on things today and think more sensibly. I've been on a 5hr hack on my loan horse - had to text YO at 1pm to rearrange because we were miles away, got to yard at 10am and HO mixed up the timings/route we were late for everything, childcare etc - arrived back at 3.30!! 

Hope to visit YO Monday now...


Loan HO really pushing me to do winter with her to get the experience - and the help! But I do want more it's not where I want to be and I'm ready for my own but I'll keep riding at least and getting experience while I take it step by step for my own and picking up practical yard experience.

Still hoping the YO can help me with sourcing a horse etc or one of the YOs I visit in the area. I've also enquiried about 3 other yards and they are all full with waiting lists grrr!!! 

Is there a comprehensive list of yards anywhere I could access? Yell and Google are a bit hit & miss?

There's spaces on my current yard but no in house livery although a girl does mobile livery there but that makes me a bit uneasy should her situation change. Are mobile liveries readily available in manchester does anyone know if this was an option for consideration? The massive plus is that the hacking is direct no roads Straight onto trans pennine trail, brilliant turnout (I don't think any yard can beat it) an indoor and 2 outdoor arenas.. they have a stable avail too. Something to bare in mind anyhow.


Another question if I may; is there one place I could use to search in a more organised way for horses for sale? It feels a bit all over the place with preloved, H&H, Facebook groups? I'm seeing some of the same horses too?

Riding holiday next 2 nights with 2 instructed lessons included rather excited about that and SLEEP in a hotel, with brelike in bed of course..

Ive ordered a groom tote and brushes set because I couldn't help myself and keeping an eye on Facebook marketplace for good second hand stuff that's not size related too.


There's such an exciting air around at the moment - a big change coming into our lives cannot wait to meet him/her when it materialises! My mums even agreed to learn the basics for me so if babies poorly and I don't want to leave her she can get us through the day at the yard as a backup - bonus!


----------



## Nofilter (28 September 2017)

Hi 9tails,

Please can I ask which size L tubtrugs you think I should order and do you need he lids?

I got this grooming tote because you can hose it down it's got holes in the bottom - our grooming box is all grimes at the bottom drives me nuts!! 

https://www.viovet.co.uk/Noble_Outf...MI5dz31tzI1gIVghobCh37cgRqEAQYASABEgKLqPD_BwE


----------



## ponyparty (29 September 2017)

Are you on Facebook? If so, search for local horsey groups you can join. I'm in the West Midlands and there are loads of different ones, including general horsey groups where people buy and sell and ask for advice, and more specific groups for advertising livery yards, horses for sale, fun rides and shows etc. Would be worth joining as many of these local groups as you can - I've found out about loads of yards I otherwise wouldn't have done, just by being a member of those FB groups. I just take a screen shot of the details and save it in my phone for future reference. 
You might even pick up some bargains while you're at it!


----------



## madamebonnie (29 September 2017)

Fb groups in your area:

Cheshire livery yards
Everything horsey manchester
Cheshire horses for sale and loan

I will post on your other thread a list of local livery yards to you. Space is tight in this area, stables come and go very quickly so you need to be quite on the ball. If there's somewhere ideal for you it could be worth moving to one yard for short term and be put on a waiting list. Different things suit different people at the end of the day.


----------



## tallyho! (29 September 2017)

Nofilter said:



			Another question if I may; is there one place I could use to search in a more organised way for horses for sale? It feels a bit all over the place with preloved, H&H, Facebook groups? I'm seeing some of the same horses too?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, there is no one place - theres just lots of places  and horse shopping is pretty much that... all over the place! 

Enjoy holiday you lucky thing, something will turn up you just have to be patient and not get railroaded into a decision you might later regret


----------



## Nofilter (29 September 2017)

Hi!!

Wow I've just finished my first lesson at the idyllic farm my holiday is linked to and feel like I made massive progress just things clicking into place RE loss ending my legs and not overusing the reigns - oh and I've discovered why my loan horse keeps galloping with me when I'm leaning forward in canter!! Oops


I rode a stunning thoroughbred such a gentle boy and felt super comfy on him.. 

I think I'll have to get a good ol spreadsheet out with this horse shopping then!! Love a spreadsheet actually..

#progress #babysteps


----------



## Nofilter (29 September 2017)

Thanks ponyparty can I ask how you are going to plan it out, which Order?

Where and how to source horse
Yard diy/livery
Big shop for all the equipment none size related?
How to make sense of the gazillion ads everywhere & decide what you actually want??


----------



## Nofilter (2 October 2017)

I have news!!

Been to the yard and it's perfect, less than 1 minutes from my house, really intimate which I like while I'm still learning, happy horses really well cared for.. good grazing and a friendly and welcoming feel.

Multiple options for a loan horse while the YO helps me find my own. Also YO is an instructor so can do lessons there..

Going to dot the i's so to speak this week and give it a go. It's a no brainer I think!

Exciting!!


----------



## Nofilter (2 October 2017)

Hi,

Could anybody let me know whether they think this would be useful or a waste of money?

"NEW Enlightened Equitation Heather Moffett Seatbone Saver BLACK"

Struggling to work out how to attach a pic actually grrr


----------



## ponyparty (3 October 2017)

Nofilter said:



			Thanks ponyparty can I ask how you are going to plan it out, which Order?

Where and how to source horse
Yard diy/livery
Big shop for all the equipment none size related?
How to make sense of the gazillion ads everywhere & decide what you actually want??
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, didn't see your reply! 

Hadn't really given it too much thought yet, but would find a yard first to make sure I have somewhere to house my horse. I'll put a post on facebook, on my own wall and the local horsey groups, and see what comes in, as well as contacting all the ones I've seen advertised. I'll be looking for assisted DIY I think - having someone to turn out in the mornings, bring in for farrier etc would be useful as I work full time. 

Finding the horse itself - I work on a yard and my boss would be happy to help me with pony-shopping, she's done it for quite a few people. She's a friend of a local dealer/hunt yard who has good horses coming through all the time. Will also be keeping an eye on facebook, preloved, the usual. I will be approaching the owners of my loan horse to see if they'd like to sell him to me, but I don't think they'll go for it so am already planning alternatives. He's an absolute pig to hack out on his own anyway, so I'm not sure why i want him haha suppose I've grown rather fond of the silly boy! I will make a list of things that the horse definitely needs to be able to do. Like you, I want minimal white haha I'm not keen on coloureds or hairy cobby things at all. Treat adverts with a rather large pinch of salt - check with knowledgeable friends and on here, whether it's worth going to view - and take someone knowledgeable with you to the viewing. 

Big shop for all the equipment....  I think I've probably got most of it to be fair, having been loaning for quite some time. What sort of stuff do you mean? Will probably just buy things as and when I need them. Will have to find someone reliable for straw and hay, lots of recommendations on facebook and by word of mouth though.

I think for you, definitely embrace the horsey way of life at this yard, make lots of contacts, ask what others do, get as many opinions as you can. 

And re: seat savers, I've heard the acavello gel ones are best but have never tried them myself, i'm sure plenty on here can help though.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 October 2017)

I have a Heather Moffet one and like it lots. I can't use an Acavallo one with my saddle due to the fittings.


----------



## Nofilter (3 October 2017)

Great! I've just come across one really cheap second hand so think I might indulge...


----------



## Nici (4 October 2017)

Nofilter, good luck from me, I hope you find the horse you are looking for.


----------



## Nofilter (28 October 2017)

Hello!

I thought I'd update the thread with the latest in my quest to become a horse owner.

I instantly knew the yard I visited (recomended by a lovely H&H poster!) was the right one and moved within a few weeks. I've loaned one of the YOs horses in the interim and have been riding or oottering around the place every minute I can get spare. It's ace and really friendly people too I can see lots of fun to be had there..

I felt like I was sinking really a couple of weeks ago in the volume of adverts, dealers, private ads for horses and making a clear decision in what I wanted and then the YO told me she had found a horse - and that I can have her (Mare, 10Yrs, been there and done that.) for a three week trial - I'm just waiting to hear which day this week she will arrive!!

She's gorgeous I'm so hoping she's the one but we shall see... the good thing is the owner she's coming from, and has been with for many years is reputable and respected so I am hopeful.

It's really comical as a newbie on a yard at times, especially the lingo when it comes to horses / recent convo between me and YO.

Me: "What do you think of this + pic"
YO: "Looks a bit ponified"
Me: "Erm google doesn't know what ponified means?"
YO: "Just a Ponies head on a horses body"

Ok then - that explains it completely!!! Haha

Then there's the knots (thanks YouTube), the yard rules (people think you should know!) doing really silly things like taking treats into a field of hungry horses to get yours (never.again.bite.mark.to.prove.it), almost making a bed out of hay instead of straw... ahem!

As a 35 year old business owner it's an interesting experience to say the least to find myself with zero common sense over stupid things all of a sudden but it's coming together. The yard is just perfect really I've someone to ask even the silliest of questions and help me through this transition - and it's part livery so I get to enjoy the good bits (feel a tad guilty about not greeting my new horse each morning but not so much to do them!).

It's a very exciting time I can't wait... 

Anyone else have any cringe moments to share from their first days on a yard so I don't feel like a total imbecile?!?! 

X


----------



## ponyparty (30 October 2017)

Oh that's lovely. Really hope this horse works out for you, but don't feel pressured into having her if she's not 100% right. You don't have to take the first one that comes along (what my mum always said to me about men haha!). And make sure you have her 5 stage vetted by an independent vet. You could save yourself a lot of heartache in the future. 

By the way, I am by no means an expert  I'm learning all the time and still have d'oh moments... even though I've been working with horses for 4 years, and loaning on and off for 3 (and was fairly horsey as a child though never had my own*). I'm sure there was a thread on here not too long ago about stupid things we've done with our horses/on the yard, it was quite refreshing to see that many people still make silly mistakes now and again!

*strictly speaking, I had my own but she had to be put down after I'd owned her for 2 weeks.... put me off horses and riding for many years, it broke my heart.

Now that it's nearly November, I feel like I've just realised that it's really not very long until the new year is here... eek... need to decide what to do re: loan horse, whether to propose buying him or just look elsewhere. Head/heart. I'm so excited at the prospect of having my very own horse... Don't want to mess it up by making the wrong decision (whether that is leaving loan horse behind, or taking him on.... I may post a thread about it in the coming weeks to get opinions. I bet I know what everyone is going to say already).


----------



## JDH01 (30 October 2017)

Hi, this sounds a bit like me, ridden loads but didn't own first horses until 37 when within a month I had mine and one for my novice husband as well.  So glad I did now 20 yrs later I have owned 8 - always in multiples, had great times and learnt a lot. Very very glad I bit the bullet and there is no right time a bit like children!!


----------



## Nofilter (30 October 2017)

Hi Ponyparty,

Wow that must have been really tough for you having that happen after just two weeks!

I do wonder from what you've mentioned with regards to your loan horse and her vices whether you should maybe aim higher and see what's out there? But who am I to even know what's right!! It's hard work shopping for them!

My loan horse bolted today at the sound of one of those BOOM things that scare birds away from crops, can honestly say I was terrified and I'm still a bit freaked by it but I'll be getting straight back on. She looked after me though during her flight there was a moment I was heading for a fall and she recovered me and slowed, she's got a big heart that one!

So nice to hear I'm not the only one doing silly things!

Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## claret09 (30 October 2017)

go for it. life is too short and you never know what will happen in the future. if you don't buy your own horse you will always regret it. I am sure that your little one will grow up loving them as well


----------



## Nofilter (30 October 2017)

Hi JD!

Thanks for the vote of confidence I need that! 

I'll keep you updated. Sounds like you've had an amazing journey ;/)


----------



## Nofilter (5 November 2017)

Yikes!!!

I've had a gorgeous mare for trial wince Wednesday, I'm going on a hack today on her and so far she's been 150% in everything, if she does well today and passes vetting I think she's a keeper.. we shall see!

Exciting ;-)


----------



## ponyparty (5 November 2017)

Nofilter said:



			Yikes!!!

I've had a gorgeous mare for trial wince Wednesday, I'm going on a hack today on her and so far she's been 150% in everything, if she does well today and passes vetting I think she's a keeper.. we shall see!

Exciting ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Yayyyyy excited for you! pics?


----------



## Nofilter (10 November 2017)

Hi! How do you post pics?


----------



## Beth206 (10 November 2017)

I just type into google image to url converter -  I use tinypic. Select your photo, upload it & it will give you a URL - copy it and paste it as your reply on here.

Love a good photo!


----------



## madamebonnie (13 November 2017)

Funnily enough I was babysitting for one of the ladies yesterday and she said someone was buying a new one so came on here to check! 

I'm popping down Saturday Morning to say Hi to people so will have a nosy at yours then


----------



## ponyparty (13 November 2017)

Any progress, Nofilter? 

I have made the decision to approach my loan horse's owners to see if they'd like to sell him to me. For all his quirks, I love him to bits. I know he's been there and done it all and although he can be an awkward git when he wants to be, life would be boring without a bit of a challenge  I put it in writing to his owners over the weekend, so we shall see what comes of it...


----------



## tallyho! (13 November 2017)

Great to see you've found a suitable partner in crime


----------



## ponyparty (14 November 2017)

tallyho! said:



			Great to see you've found a suitable partner in crime 

Click to expand...

Not sure if you mean me or OP, but if you mean me.... thanks! Crossing everything that they will agree to sell him. 
Trying not to count my chickens before they hatch - was very restrained at Your Horse Live at the weekend, only bought a couple of essentials as I didn't want to jinx it. Eeeeeek.


----------



## Nofilter (21 May 2018)

Hi,

Its been a while but I thought Id update on my progress.

I have had Coco since October now and my life has totally changed for the better.

Ive dropped 2 dress sizes, met new friends and am completely hooked on the sport side of things!

It was NOT plain sailing. Thank god I am on a part livery yard with the YO able to guide me as I would have really struggled on DIY without that support initially.

Due to my lack of experience and her reaction to changing yards the first month was AWFUL. She bolted with me, scary as hell - then went down with colic the next day. Ive since found out she has ulcers and they are being treated as we speak and shes now a really happy, content and calm horse.

Meanwhile Ive had a bag load of lessons, ridden at somerfords farm ride, been out on hacks - little bit further each time and then on Sunday we just went on a two hour wander with my friend from the farm and its all finally clicked.

I definitely over horsed myself being honest. But now Im through the storm and Ive kind of caught up to her I think well be good...

Ready to start learning to jump now weve tightened up our canter and banked some more hours on that. Contact. Contact. Contact!!

Anyway, heres an image of us Sunday... shes a 16.1 Warmblood.

https://ibb.co/j0cLwT

Oh yea - she also has flat feet but weve overcome that too now. She had gels for 6 months and the farrier has been able to encourage growth of a concave...

In August, well be moving to Shropshire as Ive boight an equestrian property. It has 4acres and 3 stables / tack / forage room. Its amazing!! My two year old literally is obsessed with horses and we are having so much fun around this.. our house is stuffed with breyer models!! Currently looking into getting her a Shetland - were going to sit her on a pony tomorrow to see how she goes with that...

Im hoping by the end of the year Ill be nicely settled, keeping my every Monday riding lesson going and maybe even get to a show or two next year, beginners stuff.

Ive a bit of a decision to make soon though. My plan is to take two of my yard owners retired horses for company for Coco but that leaves me with just 1 horse to ride, which I might regret if I have guests come or whatever - so Im thinking of getting a second - a cob/plod that I can hop on our turn away without worrying about keeping in work... it IS a lot of work to look after a horse (or two) that you cant ride... BUT am I just creating more work for myself as I know Ill fall for the new horse if I did get one so its got to be a lifetime consideration!!

What would you do?

Hope all is well with you guys too xx


----------



## tallyho! (24 May 2018)

Great stuff and how lovely to have your own place where you can have your horses at home. GOod to hear you're having fun 

Wouldn't worry about horse bolting - happened to me on a new horse once and to be fair there was a stage on my mare where I thought dismounting was at full speed out the side door! (We're over that thankfully!)

The problem with a horse that you can hop on-off whenever you like is that you need to find one that can genuinely tolerate grass without getting fat and developing metabolic issues or behavioural issues as a result. They DO exist as we have one like that - she's not a cob though. A cob wouldn't be the ideal choice unless you can manage the weight well with muzzle/track system/dry-lot etc. Something for you to think about. 

IF I were in your shoes right now with that amount of land (in my dreams), I would transform my land into a paddock paradise set-up - one to google for you.

All the very best!


----------



## Flyermc (24 May 2018)

Have you thought about contacting a rescue center and seeing if they have anything suitable? this way if it doesnt workout, you know the horse will always have a good home to go back and a support network, if you need additional help.


----------



## Nofilter (31 May 2018)

Thanks Ladies for sound advice - again!

I actually think Im going to take my time to settle in with the retired horses and see how I feel in 6 months.

I could always advertise for 1 livery? Wonder whether anyone would be interested in a farm with only1 other rider?

That pasture track system is such a good idea!!!


----------

